# Portar / Dur? PORTAT o DUT a terme?



## mateitop

Hola a tothom, 

Estic lluitant amb unes paraules en català - *portar* i *dur - *les quals semblen tenir el mateix significat. Ara, no sé quin usar, i en quines construccions - . 

Alguna cosa es *porta *o es *duu *a terme?

Es *duu *un uniform o es *porta *un uniforme?

Moltes gràcies com sempre per les seves sugerències.

Matt.


----------



## Mei

Hola,

Jo dic "aquesta reforma es durà a terme" o "el policia duu l'uniforma posat" (en aquest cas es "dur posat", si no, no sabria si es referèixen a alguna cosa que pot dur al cap, a la mà o a la butxaca, crec que s'ha d'especificar.

Espera't a veure altres opinions.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## DeBarcelona

Diria que són sinòniims totalment exactes i fins i tot les seves variants són exactes. Per exemple: emportar-se i endur-se.

En algun cas no és així. Per exemple: "portar-se bé" (to behave) no es diria "dur-se bé".

Els dos casos que has dit són possibles amb els 2 verbs.

Un verb no és més formal ni més popular que l'altre i tampoc no és cosa de dialectes. Simplement, hi ha gent que en fa servir un i gent que fa servir l'altre i segur que hi ha gent que els fa servir tots 2.


----------



## mateitop

Hmmm... Molt interessant. En anglès hi ha termes que es poden pronunciar de diverses maneres diferents, per exemple "often" i "for", dependent del contexte. Suposo que són rareses del llenguatge, algunes simplement no tenen lògica.  

Gràcies als 2, m'ha servit... 

Ciao ciao

Matt.


----------



## Cristofor_Colom

En aquest cas jo faria servir "dur a terme"
Per què?

Doncs per l'etimologia, tot i que no vulgui dir res en especial l'etimologia, o millor dit, res "necessari" normalment, i com que tots dos verbs volen dir el mateix,  en un cas així de dubte en el qual no tenim cap més indici ho veig coherent car:

Portar= Portare.
Dur= Ducere= Conduir.

Per tant, el significat de "Conduir" realment queda molt propi en el context de "....... a terme" quelcom, més que no pas "portar" des del meu punt de vista.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

DeBarcelona said:


> Un verb no és més formal ni més popular que l'altre i tampoc no és cosa de dialectes. Simplement, hi ha gent que en fa servir un i gent que fa servir l'altre i segur que hi ha gent que els fa servir tots 2.


 
Jo intuïtivament diria que al Principat es fa servir molt més _portar_ que no pas _dur_, mentre que, a les Illes, per exemple, guanya l'ús de _dur_. Hi esteu d'acord o és, com deia, la meva intuïció? Pel que fa al País Valencià... aquí ja no sé què dir... Samaruc? Cecilio?


----------



## DeBarcelona

Ni idea. Pot ser. De totes maneres, al meu voltant sento les dues formes (encara que més "portar"). Visc al continent.


----------



## Samaruc

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Jo intuïtivament diria que al Principat es fa servir molt més _portar_ que no pas _dur_, mentre que, a les Illes, per exemple, guanya l'ús de _dur_. Hi esteu d'acord o és, com deia, la meva intuïció? Pel que fa al País Valencià... aquí ja no sé què dir... Samaruc? Cecilio?



Almenys a la comarca de l'Horta es fan servir tots dos verbs sense cap distinció ni preferència (tret del sentit associat al comportament, que només es diu amb el verb "portar": Porta't bé!).

A la resta del País diria que també, però bé, ja sabeu que els valencians no parlem un únic dialecte, per tant pot haver-hi diferències comarcals amb referència a aquests verbs. No obstant això, la meua impressió és que tots dos verbs s'usen amb normalitat arreu del territori valencià.

Au!


----------



## feldespaco

Segons el DIEC, va molt bé consultar-lo de tant en tant:

portar v. tr. Anar carregat (amb alguna cosa), anar (amb alguna cosa) a sobre; anar (amb algú) al costat, davant, darrere, etc., menant-lo, menar, dur; anar (amb un membre, part del cos) de tal o tal manera. Portar un feix a la mà, a l'esquena. Portar una galleda a cada mà. Portar una criatura al braç. Portar un llibre a la butxaca. Portar un carro 30 quintars. Portar un cotxe deu persones. Portar un collaret de perles. Portar el vestit estripat, els mitjons foradats, les mitges al garró. Portar coll planxat. No porta mai rellotge. Portar ulleres. Portava al seu costat una noia molt bufona. Aquell dia portava un cotxe nou. Porta molt bé el volant. Portar el cap embenat. Portar les ungles llargues. Portar el cap alt. Portar barba, bigoti. El llibre porta per títol un nom de dona. Portar dol. | FIG. Portar un nom il·lustre. Portar bé un negoci. Portar la casa. portar bé els anys Algú, no aparentar ésser tan vell com realment és. portar els comptes Anotar les quantitats a pagar i a cobrar. || ESP. Anar carregat (amb alguna cosa) per deixar-la en un altre lloc, per lliurar-la a algú; fer arribar (alguna cosa) en un lloc. Portar fruita al mercat. Portar el cavall a beure. Portar una carta al correu. Porta'm el martell, que el necessito. Em vaig fer portar un canet de cervesa. Fou portat a la presó, a la forca. El corrent va portar la nau a estavellar-se contra els esculls. | Portar una nova, una notícia. Va portar en dot molts diners. | Ésser ocasió (d'alguna cosa). Aquest vent portarà pluja. Aquest afer portarà raons. || portar-ne un [o dos, o tres, etc.] Reservar les desenes d'una suma o d'un producte per afegir-les a la suma o al producte d'ordre immediatament superior. || La Maria ben bé em porta deu anys. Els nens es porten tres anys. || pron. Algú, obrar. En aquella ocasió et vas portar molt bé. Us heu portat molt malament amb el vostre pare. | portar-se bé dues o més persones Estar en bona relació, tractar-se amb cordialitat i harmonia. | portar-se bé (o malament) de salut Tenir bona (o mala) salut. || portar a cap [o portar a terme] Executar un projecte, una idea, realitzar-lo. Volen portar a cap una nova revista. | portar cua Tenir conseqüències. 

dur² [ger. duent; p. p. dut; ind. pr. duc, duus (o dus), duu (o du), etc.; imperf. duia, etc.; subj. pr. dugui, etc.; imperf. dugués, etc.] v. tr. Portar, menar. En Miquel ha dut els llibres a la biblioteca. Dur a cap. Dur a terme. | Dur un càrrec.

Mirant els exemples veuràs en quin context pots utilitzar més correctament cadascun dels verbs.

Jo sóc de les terres de l'ebre, i estic d'acord amb l'ús que en fa el Samaruc, nosaltres ho fem pràcticament igual, però no hem d'oblidar, que hem d'intentar parlar cada cop millor, i això vol dir ajustar-se a la norma, per molt que a vegades sigui un pèl absurda, incoherent o desfasada...


----------

